# bringing a car ????



## chrissyc (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello

Another question

Has anyone brought a car in to sa from uk and how much did it cost? We seem to be getting confliciting information.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

chrissyc said:


> Hello
> 
> Another question
> 
> Has anyone brought a car in to sa from uk and how much did it cost? We seem to be getting confliciting information.


Chris we are taking back a car we brought here from SA (so it is not a new car..) we had to pay R500 to take the car back.

SA does not really want us back , do they?


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

When we returned from the UK we also thought of bringing our used BMW back but the cost and hassle was just not worth it. There was duties and taxes as well as other expenses such as SABS certificate (about US$700) plus shipping costs and clearing costs etc.

For us it was not an option. Remember also that with the world slowdown the car dealers here are willing to bargain a bit and the bank repossession yards are overflowing so there are good bargains to be had there as well.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

zambezi.king said:


> When we returned from the UK we also thought of bringing our used BMW back but the cost and hassle was just not worth it. There was duties and taxes as well as other expenses such as SABS certificate (about US$700) plus shipping costs and clearing costs etc.
> 
> For us it was not an option. Remember also that with the world slowdown the car dealers here are willing to bargain a bit and the bank repossession yards are overflowing so there are good bargains to be had there as well.


We were told that we did not have to pay import duty as the car was bought in South Africa. We have all the necessary paperwork. To take a car that was bought somewhere else back to SA is very expensive, you have to pay VAT plus import duty on the worth of the car in SA.

The SA government does not make it easy for one to return.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

If it was bought in SA then I am not sure of the duties or any other payments.

Good luck.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

zambezi.king said:


> If it was bought in SA then I am not sure of the duties or any other payments.
> 
> Good luck.


Oh crikey... it is not a new car anymore, we bought it in 1998, just before we moved to the UK!


----------



## pjkay (Nov 5, 2009)

What is this all about..Been down this route.. The bottom line is the website SA customs is most confusing..Mixing permanent REs returning and Citizens returning upside down...I went into the local customs in Cape Town. Spoke to THE MAN...As a returning res you can bring in duty free if you have owned for 12 months or more.. (If not you will be paying duty on a sliding scale rate) If you are a citizen you are the same..BUT you have to prove you have really lived and resided in UK. (or wherever).Rental proof and domicile and job proof.. Not just on holiday. IT is to stop Citizens going on Holiday and brining a car back..YES I KNOW THIS SOUNDS STUPID.. The sysem is easy if you arre Honest up front..But not if you are trying it on. Go into the customs office or get a friend to do it..You will battle from overseas..Where ever you are coming to in SA..Go to the nearest customs office and make your case..They will give you forms and info.. Cape town was easy and helpful..Office on Hans Strydom near Thibalt Square.. Dont try head office.. or answering service centres..full of parrots who have been vaccinated with gramaphone needles..KNOW what I mean


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

pjkay said:


> What is this all about..Been down this route.. The bottom line is the website SA customs is most confusing..Mixing permanent REs returning and Citizens returning upside down...I went into the local customs in Cape Town. Spoke to THE MAN...As a returning res you can bring in duty free if you have owned for 12 months or more.. (If not you will be paying duty on a sliding scale rate) If you are a citizen you are the same..BUT you have to prove you have really lived and resided in UK. (or wherever).Rental proof and domicile and job proof.. Not just on holiday. IT is to stop Citizens going on Holiday and brining a car back..YES I KNOW THIS SOUNDS STUPID.. The sysem is easy if you arre Honest up front..But not if you are trying it on. Go into the customs office or get a friend to do it..You will battle from overseas..Where ever you are coming to in SA..Go to the nearest customs office and make your case..They will give you forms and info.. Cape town was easy and helpful..Office on Hans Strydom near Thibalt Square.. Dont try head office.. or answering service centres..full of parrots who have been vaccinated with gramaphone needles..KNOW what I mean


Thanks for this info pjkay, our stuff is beging loaded on Wednesday, leaves Liverpool on the 23rd and will apparently arrive in PE 26 days later. I just find it so weird that a car we bought i n SA, took out of the country and bringing it back , can cause so much hassle!


----------



## pjkay (Nov 5, 2009)

*binging car back*



Johanna said:


> Thanks for this info pjkay, our stuff is beging loaded on Wednesday, leaves Liverpool on the 23rd and will apparently arrive in PE 26 days later. I just find it so weird that a car we bought i n SA, took out of the country and bringing it back , can cause so much hassle!


Your shippers should have sorted all this out..I understand they need papers up front..However the friendly city will have a kind helper in the docks..Get there early and pre empt the Aggro before it starts.I Presme you will be here first..Get busy..Best of luck


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

pjkay said:


> Your shippers should have sorted all this out..I understand they need papers up front..However the friendly city will have a kind helper in the docks..Get there early and pre empt the Aggro before it starts.I Presme you will be here first..Get busy..Best of luck


They did, that is how we come to know about the forms we had to send in, the money to be paid, etc.


How long have you been back pjkay?

We are moving to the garden route which is so very dry at the moment.


----------



## pjkay (Nov 5, 2009)

Johanna said:


> They did, that is how we come to know about the forms we had to send in, the money to be paid, etc.
> 
> 
> How long have you been back pjkay?
> ...


Been in SA since 1980 and in Zim since 1972..Never left SA ..But family in and out..I had to get them all the info late 2009.. They not due back till end 2010..
The weather is dry in some parts..The dams are OK here but for how long we dont know.. Had some problemswith friends who are perm res and let their stamps for perm res expire (after 3 yrs now..) Son is a citizen and he has no problem but the car was a hassle..However in the end he decided against bringing back.. Said warranty and different model to SA equivalent was too much of a problem..So he will sell and replace with what he needs when he arrives.
Garden route still very nice..But the drive up and road works etc has put me off..
There are alternative routes from Cape Town via old route 62. But those roads were also sick when we went last Time to storms river.. March 2009..
May go up later this year after world cup..Storms River Mouth our favourite place..In the oceanettes..Great bargain for the over 60's.. Sa National Parks.


----------

